# Severe allergy issues, help!?



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi guys...my 7 year old chi has some serious allergies going on and I've had her to vet numerous times and done everything possible so just wondering if anyone can give me ideas to help soothe her.

Here's the deal...like I said she's 7, has heart disease, severe allergies to the point where she is scratching around her eyes so much they are pink and raw with no more fur left! She also scratches her snout so that is pink and swollen. I do put a cortisone ointment on her eyes the vet gave me but it doesn't seem to help. I try giving her oatmeal baths, it doesn't help. Benedryl doesn't help, neither does any of the other antihistamines. I've even tried really expensive ones from the vet. I have changed her food and biscuits to hypoallergenic. I've done everything possible  and the vet use to give her prednisone back in the day when she had these flare ups but now that she has heart disease they won't because it is a steroid so my poor baby suffers all day/night and I don't know what else I can do for her . Any ideas?






Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What food are you feeding her ? My daughters cat had scabs and allergic reactions ,she found out it was beef in cat food.Have you tried eliminating certain foods that have chicken for a while then beef then turkey etc and see if it helps.
Mauybe somebody else will have some ideas for you,it's such a shame poor thing


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

did you actually do a proper allergy test so you know what specific allergies she has?
Also do you feed her a grain free died? A friends Chi is allergic against grains of all sorts.
Are you sure it's not acarodermatitis? Did the vet check on that?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What food are you feeding? Stop giving the biscuits. What kind of biscuits? Take coconut oil and rub it all over her to soothe her skin. Purchase some hylite moisturizing dog shampoo and bathe her. She may have a yeast infection in her skin & the oatmeal baths are causing more iritation. You should have your vet do a skin scrape to check. It sure sounds like she may have a yeast infection in her skin. Her food needs to be grain free. Can you feed raw?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

You really need to get an allergy test done.You can also see a dermatology specialist,if your vet does not seem to be helping.We found out that the hard way!!!Best thing we've done for Missy!


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I cannot afford to have an allergy test done on her or see a dermatologist...with her heart disease it has cost me over a couple thousand dollars so everything is just out of the question for me at this moment. She is on Science Diet sensitive skin (I switched her to this last flare up and it seemed to stop to the itches but now they are back few weeks later) and her biscuits are hills prescription diet hypoallergenic. I was leaning towards environmental allergies but with her scratching her snout it kind of throws me off, she never did that last year. Maybe trying a different diet is my best bet?? What kind is grain free

And as far as the oatmeal bath the vet is actually the one who recommended it..with cool water..I think she loves the feeling when she comes out she runs psycho lol..they say her skin is awesome just her poor little raw eyes!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

There's many hundreds of diff brands of dog foods that are grain free the most popular and least ingredient based is ziwipeak there's also blue buffalo grain free and acana. I would try the grain free first and then if it
Persists to eliminate certain meats like above mentioned "beef"


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

My Tootsie is 4 1/2 years old and since she was an adult dog has had bad allergies. for her i found that she does the best on Lamb flavored Ziwipeak. i dont give her any treats. Just the lamb Ziwi , she loves it. 
Her Sister Minnie gets itchie on the lamb ziwipeak, so she gets the Venison.

you have to pick one food with limited ingredients and stick with it for awhile and feed no treats . see if theres an improvement., if not, try another kind. Good luck! i know it is frustrating .....


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would definitely switch her food. Science diet is full of grains, fillers and additives that she doesn't need. A few good grain free foods are Acana and Fromm. If you want a step up from kibble, try ZiwiPeak.

Switching her food would also be a less costly option than trying expensive shampoos and medications. It is likely that you will see some improvements after changing her to a quality food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been through everything you're describing. Science Diet caused my chi tons of problems. I've paid the money for allergy test & even took my chi to a dermatologist. I got tired of jabbing my chi, poking & prodding & not seeing any results. I took matters into my own hands. Instead of paying everyone else to help me fix my chi, I took that money & invested in a 5-star dog food, good moisturizing dog shampoo, Benedryl (as needed for the really bad times) & Zirtec. Although I haven't been able to clear up her allergies, I AM able to control them a whole lot better. I do believe strongly that the itchies she has now are environmental. I'm planning on removing all wall-to-wall carpeting in my house. The only room left that has carpet is my bedroom & that's where she seems to scratch most. The allergy test did say she's allergic to dust mites. When her skin gets red & iritated looking, I rub coconut oil on her to soothe her & if she licks it off, it's still good for her. I don't give store bought treats. I give veggies like carrots, green beans, apples, bananas (without pits & seeds). Occasional a vanilla wafer cookie or tsp vanilla ice cream. To her, the top quality food is a treat & she begs me for it twice a day everyday.


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! I have bought her Nutro Natural Choice grain free food...she loves it! I mixed a little in with her food to see if she would even eat it and she picked out all the new food, ate it and left her old food there lol! As far as the treats goes..my baby is REALLY spoiled and if she doesn't get her treat around 2-3 pm everyday she will tip over her water bowl or cry until she gets it lol little bugger! Maybe I could switch to the Nutro treats instead of hypoallergenic? She also has one Greenie a day, which I refuse to stop because she has grade 1 teeth and shes 7 years old..her vet can't believe it! My other problem is she takes Enacard twice a day for her heart disease so I have to use the Greenie pill pockets..do you guys think those are still okay for her? Ugh I feel so bad for all these little guys!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

you can give baby organic carrot as treat,greenies are bad they have caused blockages in dogs


----------

